# Wollt ihr einen legalen Flowtrail für Königswinter/ Bonn?  Dann unterschreibt unsere Online-Petition



## ricci_wave_xxs (20. Dezember 2020)

Bereits seit Jahren kommt es in Königswinter und Bonn immer wieder zu Konflikten zwischen Radfahrern und anderen Waldnutzern oder Behörden.

Auch wir stehen bei jeder Bike-Tour im Siebengebirge oder Bonner Umland vor der Frage:

Führen wir unseren Sport in einer Weise aus, wie wir es uns *nicht* vorstellen (Slalom fahren auf breiten Forstwegen um Wanderer herum) oder
haben wir Spaß auf Trails und verstoßen wir gegen bestehende Regeln, was zu Konflikten mit anderen Nutzergruppen, den Behörden und dem Naturschutz führen kann.
Zusätzlich findet unser Nachwuchs keinen Platz, wo er Strecken und auch mal Rampen bauen kann, ohne vertrieben zu werden oder beim nächsten Besuch die Strecke zerstört wieder zu entdecken. Dabei ist in der Zeit von Corona Zahl der Kinder und Jugendlichen in unserem Umfeld, die fahren (und gerne auch bauen) wollen noch einmal sprunghaft angestiegen.

Daher wollen wir mit dem Bau eines öffentlichen Flowtrails (für alle Könnerstufen und zur freien Nutzung) eine Lösung anbieten.

Mit den Vorschlägen der Etablierung des Trails ausserhalb des Naturschutzgebietes Siebengebirges entschärfen wir zusätzlich den Konflikt und schaffen uns einen Ort im Raum Königswinter/ Bonn, wo wir uns und unsere Bikes legal und artgerecht bewegen können. Eingebettet in einen Verein, der den für alle kostenfreien Betrieb sicherstellen kann.

Vor der Suche nach einem späteren Ort für die Strecke und der Verhandlung mit Behörden, Besitzern etc. steht aber das Wissen, dass ohne den bezeugten politischen Willen der Kommune und der Koalition in Königswinter eine Umsetzung nicht erfolgreich sein wird.

Mit der Petition wollen wir den Weg ebnen und den politischen Entscheidern, aber auch anderen Nutzergruppen veranschaulichen, dass es den vielfachen Wunsch in der Region nach einer legalen, den Naturschutz berücksichtigenden Strecke gibt. Sowie den Wunsch nach einer Einigung.

Nach ersten ermutigenden Gesprächen mit dem neuen Bürgermeister Königswinters, Lutz Wagner und anderen lokalen Politiker wollen wir weiter Schwung behalten und neben dem Konzept durch eure Stimmen die Lokalpolitik zur politischen Weichenstellung bewegen. Mit im Boot sind schon ein lokaler Bikeshops, der DIMB, Gutachter ... und viele interessierte Biker.

Wenn ihr das Vorhaben unterstützen wollt, so geht bitte auf die Seite von Open-Petition https://www.openpetition.de/!djfvb und „unterschreibt“, gerne mit einem Kommentar die Petition.

Bitte teilt den Link https://www.openpetition.de/!djfvb weiter an Eure Freunde und Bekannten.

Vielen Dank!

Andreas


----------



## sun909 (20. Dezember 2020)

Gute Sache! Viel Erfolg  

Grüsse
Carsten
DIMB Köln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helltone (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich finde die Initiative im Grunde sehr gut. Es erhöht die Akzeptanz für unseren Sport, Kids und Jugendförderung ist auch super, es entstehen hoffentlich spannende Strecken, es gibt einen Ort für die Community, man kann sich engagieren und für den Tourismus ist das auch gut.

Aber eine Lösung für Touren auf naturbelassenen Trails ist das nicht. Vielleicht ist dann der nächste Schritt das Wegekonzept im 7G doch noch einmal aufzubrechen (träumen darf man ja wohl). Meine Stimme habt ihr jedenfalls schon einmal....


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Dezember 2020)

Helltone schrieb:


> Ich finde die Initiative im Grunde sehr gut. Es erhöht die Akzeptanz für unseren Sport, Kids und Jugendförderung ist auch super, es entstehen hoffentlich spannende Strecken, es gibt einen Ort für die Community, man kann sich engagieren und für den Tourismus ist das auch gut.
> 
> Aber eine Lösung für Touren auf naturbelassenen Trails ist das nicht. Vielleicht ist dann der nächste Schritt das Wegekonzept im 7G doch noch einmal aufzubrechen (träumen darf man ja wohl). Meine Stimme habt ihr jedenfalls schon einmal....


Das letzte wäre ein Traum, kann Mann als Stufe 2 bestimmt zusätzlich erneut angehen...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Dezember 2020)

Dabei!


----------



## ricci_wave_xxs (20. Dezember 2020)

Super, ich freue mich über die positive Resonanz. 
Ja, den Traum träume ich mit.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Dezember 2020)

ricci_wave_xxs schrieb:


> Super, ich freue mich über die positive Resonanz.
> Ja, den Traum träume ich mit.


Es tut sich was


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Dezember 2020)

Signed. 👍🏻


----------



## Dirty Rufus (20. Dezember 2020)

+1 🤘


----------



## Trekki (20. Dezember 2020)

Habe auch gezeichnet.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (21. Dezember 2020)

erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2020)

Schön, dass es Unterstützung von Bikern außerhalb gibt. 
„Wir“ Biker aus Köwi sind zur Zeit 13% des erforderlichen Quorums von 680, da geht hoffentlich noch einiges.


----------



## Dart (22. Dezember 2020)

Done


----------



## Schildbürger (23. Dezember 2020)

Done!


----------



## Onkel_Bob (23. Dezember 2020)

Unterschrieben 

Ich bin zwar im Schnitt nur einmal pro Jahr in der Ecke, aber wenn wir uns gegenseitig helfen, bewegt sich vielleicht etwas in die richtige Richtung.

Jede Location, die weniger bescheuert regiert wird als Österreich oder jetzt auch Bayern, ist eine gute Location 

Gruß
Onkel_Bob


----------



## JanE (25. Dezember 2020)

Genau....fordert am besten direkt ein interkommunales Trailnetzwerk.....ein Flowtrail alleine löst unser Problem nicht.....Aber top Initiative.... 

Signed.....


----------



## HairyBallz (7. Januar 2021)

Heute im GA




Ich weiß nicht ob Herr Dirksen, oder einer seiner Söhne hier aktiv ist. In jedem Fall Danke für Ihren Einsatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (7. Januar 2021)

ricci_wave_xxs schrieb:


> ..Wenn ihr das Vorhaben unterstützen wollt, so geht bitte auf die Seite von Open-Petition https://www.openpetition.de/!djfvb und „unterschreibt“, gerne mit einem Kommentar die Petition..


Wo kann man denn unterschreiben, wenn man dagegen ist? Das ist doch nur für die gut, die durch den Wald rasen wollen. Wie soll das auch gehen, ohne das Wild und anderer Waldbesucher zu tangieren? 
Wieso muss man immer, wie die gesengte Sau den Berg runterrasen? Die Ski-Fahrer haben mit ihren Liften und Pisten ja schon die Alpen verschandelt und die Natur zerstört und jetzt wollen das die rasenden MTBer hier nachmachen?!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Januar 2021)

@bastl-axel:

Falls die Frage ernst gemeint ist => Bitte den GA-Artikel in Ruhe noch einmal lesen, desgleichen die homepage der Initiative in Ruhe lesen. Die darin klar erkennbaren Fakten und Argumente evtl. auf einem Ausdruck mit Textmarker hervorheben oder auf Karteikarten herausschreiben. Dann versuchen, die obigen Ausführungen dem zuzuordnen. Sollten dann noch Fragen bleiben, stehe ich gerne für weitere Erörterungen zur Verfügung.

Falls die Frage nicht ernst gemein ist => Sorry, aber ich bin zu lange und zu Nahe dran, gehe daher lieber das Risiko ein, mich zu blamieren, als Trailgegnern nicht Rede und Antwort zu stehen.


----------



## ricci_wave_xxs (7. Januar 2021)

Hallo gemeinsam, 
ich (Andreas, der die Initiative und die Petition in Leben gerufen hat) bin hier (eingeschränkt) aktiv. 
Ich freue mich, wenn ihr weiter für die gute Sache für alle trommelt. 

@bastel-axel: Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Sie die Petition einmal in Ruhe durch lesen. Dann sollte sich hoffentlich für Sie erschlossen haben, dass einige unserer primären Gründe der Naturschutz und die Trennung der Interessensgruppen im Siebengebirge sind. Um für alle Beteiligten eine Lösung der Konflikte zu bieten. 
Bei Fragen und Anregungen stehe ich gerne immer zur Verfügung.
@rosinatenfahrt: Danke 🤜🤛


----------



## bastl-axel (7. Januar 2021)

ricci_wave_xxs schrieb:


> ..dass einige unserer primären Gründe der Naturschutz und die Trennung der Interessensgruppen im Siebengebirge sind.


Was ist daran anders, als bei den Skipisten in den Alpen? Da hat es auch so angefangen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Januar 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Was ist daran anders, als bei den Skipisten in den Alpen? Da hat es auch so angefangen.


Die entsprechenden Entwicklungen haben bei den MTBs schon stattgefunden bzw. sind schon da: Das sind die großen biekparks, die z.T. auch Liftanlagen haben (und daher häufig die sommerliche Nutzung von Abfahrtsskigebieten sind).

Flowtrails sind dagegen das Pendant zu Langlaufanlagen bzw. Loipen: Viel kleiner, viel weniger naturbelastend etc.


----------



## ricci_wave_xxs (7. Januar 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Was ist daran anders, als bei den Skipisten in den Alpen? Da hat es auch so angefangen.


Nun, wir haben natürlich die Möglichkeit, dass es alles so bleibt wie bisher; Sie haben es ja schön beschrieben:

wir "rasen weiter wie die gesengte Sau" durch den Wald
wir "tangieren" das Wild
wir "tangieren" andere Waldnutzer ...
oder wir versuchen eine Lösung anzugehen, die allen hilft.
Was ist Ihnen lieber?


----------



## bastl-axel (7. Januar 2021)

ricci_wave_xxs schrieb:


> ..oder wir versuchen eine Lösung anzugehen, die allen hilft..


Wäre froh, wenn das möglich wäre, aber das haben sie in den Alpen am Anfang auch gesagt, aber dann kamen immer mehr Skifahrer und wir wissen ja, was dann daraus geworden ist.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Januar 2021)

Siehe oben, die Parallele zum alpinen Skifahren passt nicht. Wanderer und Skilsnglaeufer harmonieren!


----------



## bastl-axel (7. Januar 2021)

Ein Skilangläufer ist ja auch kaum schneller, als ein Wanderer. Deshalb gäbe es da auch kaum Probleme, falls die sich doch mal begegnen würden. Da sieht es aber mit  MTBer und Wanderern schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. Januar 2021)

Sorry, aber die sind schon deutlich schneller als die Wanderer. Die möglichen Gefahren werden vermieden, indem Loipe und Fußweg nebeneinander verlaufen, und nur in Teilen mit- bzw. übereinander. Eben wie bei einem flowtrail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (8. Januar 2021)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die sind schon deutlich schneller als die Wanderer. Die möglichen Gefahren werden vermieden, indem Loipe und Fußweg nebeneinander verlaufen, und nur in Teilen mit- bzw. übereinander. Eben wie bei einem flowtrail.


Trainierte Langläufer, aber nicht die, die es nur ab und zu machen, also die Touristen und die sind, je nach Gegend, meist in der Überzahl. Du argumentierst sehr einseitig und biegst es dir hin, wie du es brauchst.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Januar 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Trainierte Langläufer, aber nicht die, die es nur ab und zu machen, also die Touristen und die sind, je nach Gegend, meist in der Überzahl. Du argumentierst sehr einseitig und biegst es dir hin, wie du es brauchst.


Nein, ich betreibe hobbymäßig auch Skilanglauf, ist wie aufm bike, gibt langsamere und schnellere. Die Petition spricht ja auch offen Probleme und Lösungen an, das ist fair und ausgewogen, sicher nicht einseitig.


----------



## matzerium (9. Januar 2021)

Unterschrieben. Viel Erfolg


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Januar 2021)

Ich glaube insgesamt nicht, dass eine überschaubare FESTE Strecke der Natur/den Tieren mehr schadet als die üblichen Waldwege auf denen z.B. unsere Wanderer unterwegs sind. Es geht ja nicht darum eine Region mit 10 Ski-Pisten zu erschließen, sondern einen recht begrenzeten, rechtlich abgesicherten Bereich zu schaffen, in denen MTB-ler Ihren Sport ausüben können.
Ich habe unterschrieben...


----------



## tubby (29. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Initiative


----------



## phoenixinflames (16. Februar 2021)

So sehr ich einen Flowtrail (einen Pumptrack gerne gleich dazu) begrüßen würde, fürchte ich, dass eine solche Ghettoisierung des MTB-Sports in der Region die Situation im Siebengebirge eher verschlimmern würde. 
Außerdem ist ja laut VVS das ganze Siebengebirge ohnehin schon der persönliche _Bikepark_ von ein paar _Downhill_rowdys, denen Naturerlebnis am Arsch vorbei geht.😏

Habe trotzdem unterschrieben.


----------



## HairyBallz (2. Juli 2021)

Moin Zusammen, 

hat hier jemand was gehört und hat eventuelle Neuigkeiten?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Schn33fraese (14. September 2021)

HairyBallz schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> hat hier jemand was gehört und hat eventuelle Neuigkeiten?



Ich werfe die Frage nochmal in den Raum. Gibt's was neues zum Thema?


----------



## MDubiedMTB (8. März 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Ich werfe die Frage nochmal in den Raum. Gibt's was neues zum Thema?


Gibt es vielleicht Neuigkeiten? Seit der PM das TREK unterstützt habe ich nichts mehr mitbekommen. Gibt es das Projekt noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mimsey (28. April 2022)

MDubiedMTB schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht Neuigkeiten? Seit der PM das TREK unterstützt habe ich nichts mehr mitbekommen. Gibt es das Projekt noch?


 Dick kohle eingesackt und dann nichts mehr hören lassen !
Man wollte über den Termin mit dem Bürgermeister informieren etc.. das war letztes Jahr.
Seitdem kam auch auf rückfragen nie eine Antwort..


----------



## delphi1507 (28. April 2022)

Mimsey schrieb:


> Dick kohle eingesackt und dann nichts mehr hören lassen !
> Man wollte über den Termin mit dem Bürgermeister informieren etc.. das war letztes Jahr.
> Seitdem kam auch auf rückfragen nie eine Antwort..


Es kann auch sein das seitens der Behörden ein Maulkorb über die Verhandlungen verhängt wurde 🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## Mimsey (28. April 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es kann auch sein das seitens der Behörden ein Maulkorb über die Verhandlungen verhängt wurde 🤷🏻‍♂️.


kann man doch kommunizieren oder ?


----------



## delphi1507 (28. April 2022)

Mimsey schrieb:


> kann man doch kommunizieren oder ?


Meine eine derartige Äußerung gelesen zu haben....


----------



## Schn33fraese (29. April 2022)

"Wer die Trail Advocacy aufmerksam verfolgt hat, dem dürfte aufgefallen sein, dass Mosbach eigentlich nicht bei den letztjährigen Gewinnern war. Weil das eigentlich vorgesehene Trail-Projekt in Bonn/Königswinter aber ins Stocken geriet, wurde Mosbach als Ersatz ausgewählt."
Quelle

Wäre schon mal interessant, woran es jetzt letztlich gelegen hat.




delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es kann auch sein das seitens der Behörden ein Maulkorb über die Verhandlungen verhängt wurde 🤷🏻‍♂️.


Das wäre bescheuert, aber absolut vorstellbar.


Ich persönlich glaube ja, dass es von den Behörden mehr oder weniger absichtlich verschleppt und vertrödelt wird. Die Stimmung zum Thema Mtb ist ja nicht besser geworden, das Ordnungsamt kontrolliwrt nicht mehr nur im 7Gb, die Kontrollettis werden mittlerweile auch anderswo im Rhein Sieg Kreis gesichtet.


----------



## Mimsey (29. April 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> "Wer die Trail Advocacy aufmerksam verfolgt hat, dem dürfte aufgefallen sein, dass Mosbach eigentlich nicht bei den letztjährigen Gewinnern war. Weil das eigentlich vorgesehene Trail-Projekt in Bonn/Königswinter aber ins Stocken geriet, wurde Mosbach als Ersatz ausgewählt."
> Quelle
> 
> Wäre schon mal interessant, woran es jetzt letztlich gelegen hat.
> ...


Hätte man ja mal kommunizieren können..  wie ich schon schrieb.
Habe jetzt in einem Kommentar, vor 22 Wochen auf dem IG gelesen, dass wohl alle Pläne der Stadt vorgelegt wurden und die Stadt jetzt am Zug ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricci_wave_xxs (1. Mai 2022)

Hallo in die Runde.
Ich lade an der Stelle den Text hoch, den ich gerade auf unserer Seite der Online-Petition gepostet habe.
Das sollte Eure (berechtigten) Fragen klären.

Liebe Unterstützer des Flowtrails für Königswinter/Bonn,
wir melden uns nach (viel zu) langer Zeit wieder bei Euch, um Euch auf den Stand bezüglich des Flowtrails in Königswinter zu bringen. Wir haben lange nichts von uns hören lassen, weil wir die vertraulichen Inhalte und den Stand der Gespräche nicht kommunizieren konnten, um einen Fortschritt nicht zu gefährden.

Ein weiteres Jahr umfangreicher Recherchen, geschriebener Konzepte, Präsentationen, und vor allem zahllosen Gesprächen mit politischen Gremien und Amtsträgern in Königswinter liegen hinter uns. Dass es ein so zäher Prozess werden würde, hat zu Beginn niemand geahnt.


Entscheidungen zum einstmals, auch politisch vielumjubelten Flowtrail als DIE Lösung des schwelenden Konfliktes im Siebengebirge stehen nach wie vor aus. Hier ist noch immer die Verwaltung und die Koalition am Zug. Eine Bewegung ist dabei nicht zur erkennen. Die lange Wartezeit ohne belastbare Aussagen ist enttäuschend und ignoriert den Wunsch der Bürger und auch die Chance, zu einer Befriedigung des Konfliktes beizutragen. 

Auch unser zweites Vorhaben zur Umsetzung eines Mountainbike/Dirtbike Platzes wird zwar grundsätzlich befürwortet. Die Fraktionen der Stadt Königswinter haben dabei unisono Interesse an einem Mountainbike-/ Dirtbike Platz signalisiert. Der anfragte Teil des ehemaligen Bolzplatzes in Oelinghoven/ Stieldorf kommt auch aus Sicht der Stadt und des Sportamtes in Frage. Allerdings werden auch bei diesem Projekt immer neue Gründe gefunden, die ein Umsetzung verhindern.

In der Gesamtschau bleibt für uns die Erkenntnis, dass das Interesse zwar grundsätzlich vorhanden ist, der Wille zur Umsetzung aber fehlt oder andere Prioritäten gesetzt werden. Trotz der von uns und vielen von Euch geäußerten flankierenden Hilfsangebote. 
Nach aktueller Einschätzung werden wir, trotz Eurer großen Unterstützung keine legalen Strecken für  Mountainbiker im Königswinter etablieren können. Wir bedauern diese verpasste Chance sehr, sehen aber unsere Möglichkeiten als ausgeschöpft an. Sollten abschließende Gespräche mit den Amtsträgern der Stadt keinen Durchbruch bringen, so werden wir die Initiative einstellen.

Der Konflikt wird bleiben, wie auch die wachsende Zahl an Bikern, die sich ihren Platz im Siebengebirge suchen werden.
Viele Grüße
Andreas Dirksen


----------



## trialelmi (1. Mai 2022)

Danke für deine Rückmeldung dazu. Das ist echt schade, wie sowas ausgeschlafen wird von den Behörden...


----------



## Schn33fraese (1. Mai 2022)

Danke für die ausführlichen Infos und euer Engagement.


----------



## phoenixinflames (2. Mai 2022)

ricci_wave_xxs schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> In der Gesamtschau bleibt für uns die Erkenntnis, dass das Interesse zwar grundsätzlich vorhanden ist, der Wille zur Umsetzung aber fehlt oder andere Prioritäten gesetzt werden. [...]


An ernsthaftem Interesse seitens der Politik und Verwaltung wage ich zu zweifeln. Trotzdem Danke für eure Bemühungen.

Die Priorität ist und bleibt Tagestourismus. Vom völlig absurden und konträren "Umweltschutz" in 7GB will ich gar nicht anfangen.

Der Einwohner darf dafür auch unter Woche vor der Haustür Parkgebühren zahlen, spontanes Kölsch beim Rheinspaziergang zum 3€-Touristenpreis erstehen oder eben nicht im landschaftlich perfekt dafür geeigneten Revier vor der Haustür seinem Hobby nachgehen. 
Mittlerweile ist sogar der Abendspaziergang durch die Ofenkaulen illegal, dabei wurden die noch vor ein paar Jahren als Sehenswürdigkeit beworben. 

Ich habe jedenfalls die Schnauze voll und schaue mich woanders nach Wohnraum um. So schön Wohnung und Aussicht auch sein mögen.
Max. eine Stunde Fahrzeit von Köln gibt es eben noch viele Orte, an denen es sich angenehmer leben lässt. Nicht nur als Mountainbiker


----------



## Cubepower (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
erstmal vorab herzlichen Dank für die Leute, die sich da engagieren und ich ziehe meinen Hut!
Leider habe ich mit nichts anderem gerechnet und es macht einen traurig und auch wütend, dass solch gut gemeinte und auch sinnvolle Engagements einfach ausgesessen und blockiert werden.
Dann ist man halt weiterhin "illegal" unterwegs und es wird immer wieder zu eigentlich unnötigen Konflikten zwischen Wanderen und Bikern kommen.


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Mai 2022)

Ohne die Stimmungsmache gäbe es keinen oder so gut wie keine Konflikte!


----------



## phoenixinflames (2. Mai 2022)

Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben, aber mit dem Totschlagargument „Du darfst hier eh nicht langfahren!“ fühlt sich natürlich sofort jeder, der vielleicht sonst nur missmutig geguckt und nicht zurückgegrüßt hätte, zu Pöbeleien berufen.  
Da musste ich durchaus schon mal darauf hinweisen, dass die Gift&Galle spuckende Furie ihren Hund eben auch nicht frei laufen lassen darf. Das war natürlich was ganz anderes.

Immerhin übertreibt man es mit willkürlichen Betretungsverboten und den allseits beliebten Waldsheriffs mittlerweile derart, dass langsam den meisten Einheimischen dämmert, dass das Problem nicht die bösen Mountainbiker sein können. 
Mein liebstes Beispiel die Ofenkaulen, wo laut GA Mountainbiker in den letzten Jahren einen illegalen Trampelpfad (sic!) angelegt haben. Zu dumm, dass der schon in mancher Nachkriegskindheit rege genutzt wurde.


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Mai 2022)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Mein liebstes Beispiel die Ofenkaulen, wo laut GA Mountainbiker in den letzten Jahren einen illegalen Trampelpfad (sic!) angelegt haben. Zu dumm, dass der schon in mancher Nachkriegskindheit rege genutzt wurde.


Die wären ja sogar schon Mal Unterschlupf für dunkeles Gesindel...


----------



## phoenixinflames (2. Mai 2022)

Zum 60jährigen Jubiläum 2021 waren die Ofenkaulen beim GA auch noch „Abenteuerspielplatz“;

„Zum Kriegsende hatte das Höhlenlabyrinth als Zuflucht vor Bomben und Granaten gedient. Seither war es Abenteuerspielplatz, verschwiegener Ort für Liebespaare, auch für lichtscheues Gesindel. Im März 1962 machten die Ofenkaulen bundesweit Schlagzeilen.“

Bin gespannt, wie sich der Artikel 2031 liest.


----------



## Schn33fraese (3. Mai 2022)

In Arnsberg, auch NRW, hat jetzt eine Schnecke für das Aus eines Trailparks gesorgt. Nach dreieinhalb Jahren Planung, Anträgen stellen und dem üblichen Affentanz... Hach, die Ironie, das könnte das Wappentier unserer Verwaltung sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenixinflames (3. Mai 2022)

Umwelt- und vor allem Artenschutz ist ja eigentlich ein ehrenwertes Anliegen, aber:

Während Sr. Bolsonaro am anderen Ende der Welt weiterhin täglich fußballfelderweise Regenwald abholzen lässt, dabei unzählige von Arten ausgerottet werden, von denen wir viele nicht mal kennen&niemand wirklich etwas dagegen tut, kann sich hier immerhin irgend jemand mit stolzgeschwellter Brust vor die Presse stellen und verkünden: "BIODIVERSITÄT IST WICHTIG! SEHT! WIR HABEN DIESE SELTENE SCHNECKENART GERETTET!"
Oder eben die Eidechsen am Stenzelberg, die Fledermäuse in den Ofenkaulen usw.
Missliebige Nutzergruppen ausgrenzen und dabei noch das Umweltprofil schärfen ist für Lokalpolitik und/oder -verwaltung in den meisten Fällen eben win-win.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Mai 2022)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Umwelt- und vor allem Artenschutz ist ja eigentlich ein ehrenwertes Anliegen, aber:
> 
> Während Sr. Bolsonaro am anderen Ende der Welt weiterhin täglich fußballfelderweise Regenwald abholzen lässt, dabei unzählige von Arten ausgerottet werden, von denen wir viele nicht mal kennen&niemand wirklich etwas dagegen tut, kann sich hier immerhin irgend jemand mit stolzgeschwellter Brust vor die Presse stellen und verkünden: "BIODIVERSITÄT IST WICHTIG! SEHT! WIR HABEN DIESE SELTENE SCHNECKENART GERETTET!"
> Oder eben die Eidechsen am Stenzelberg, die Fledermäuse in den Ofenkaulen usw.
> Missliebige Nutzergruppen ausgrenzen und dabei noch das Umweltprofil schärfen ist für Lokalpolitik und/oder -verwaltung in den meisten Fällen eben win-win.


Da du gerade die Eidechsen erwähnst, da der Stadt das freihalten der Felsfüße eigentlich zu viel Arbeit war, wollte sie einen Vertrag mit dem DAV schließen, klettern gehen freihalten, das ganze ist an einer einzelnen Person gescheitert.


----------



## phoenixinflames (3. Mai 2022)

Lass mich raten; die fragliche Person ist Amtsleiter beim Rhein-Sieg-Kreis?


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Mai 2022)

Ich wusste den Namen Mal... Hab ihn Vergessen... War absichtlich nicht involviert worden, und hat es leider vor der Unterschrift mitbekommen und dann die runde gesprengt...


----------



## sibu (4. Mai 2022)

... und seitdem wird der Fels nicht immer wieder mal ein kleines Stück frei gelegt, dass Pflanzen und Tiere sich anpassen und umziehen können, sondern der ganze Berg auf einmal. Sieht dann aus wie Kahlschlag und hat für manches Kraut und manches Getier auch die entsprechenden Konsequenzen


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Mai 2022)

sibu schrieb:


> ... und seitdem wird der Fels nicht immer wieder mal ein kleines Stück frei gelegt, dass Pflanzen und Tiere sich anpassen und umziehen können, sondern der ganze Berg auf einmal. Sieht dann aus wie Kahlschlag und hat für manches Kraut und manches Getier auch die entsprechenden Konsequenzen


Ich weiß.. 🤷🏻‍♂️. Sind halt Teilweise nicht gerade mit Intelligenz gesegnet beim Amt...


----------



## MDubiedMTB (5. Mai 2022)

Das Problem ist hier einfach leider, dass die betreffenden Stellen versuchen das Problem auszusitzen. Durch die Passivität wird das Projekt entschleunigt und die Initiatoren ausgenbremmst. Anläufe alles wieder hoch zu bringen werden dann immer wieder auf die gleiche Weise "abgewehrt". Nach und nach werden dann andere Dinge prioritär und Unterstützer und auch mögliche Geldgeber, wie hier Trek, verabschieden sich. Damit wird das Projekt dann immer schwieriger bis man schließlich den Eindruck hat, alleine gegen eine Wand anzurennen.

Dem kann man nur begegnen in dem man den Druck beibehält und damit den befassten "Arbeit macht" bis denen klar ist, dass Aussitzen nicht möglich ist. Dies habe ich bereits in Projekten erlebt, bei denen es um das tatsächliche und planerische Tätigwerden von Städten aufgrund von Bürgerbegehren ging. Letztlich hat dies natürlich auch Zeit in Anspruch genommen, aber stetige Sachstandsanfragen, Durchstoßen von Informationen an die Presse, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Kontaktaufnahme mit den befassten Organen, Einschalten von begleitenden Unternehmen und Personen mit vergleichbaren Interessen haben dann schließlich, in diesen Fällen, zum Erfolg geführt. Das ist jedoch mehr schwierig, denn jeder von uns hat auch noch einen Job, Familie etc. und kann nicht diese Kapazitäten freischalten.

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für das Engagement und den Einsatz!


----------



## trialelmi (4. Juni 2022)

Gibt einen neuen Bericht dazu im GA mit einer Machbarkeitsstudie auf dem Venusberg.


----------



## HairyBallz (7. Juni 2022)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Gibt einen neuen Bericht dazu im GA mit einer Machbarkeitsstudie auf dem Venusberg.


Nein, das hat nichts mit der Petition zu tun soweit ich weiss. Hier ging es um eine atraktive/legale alternative fürs 7G, oder Umgebung. 

Das mit dem Venusberg lief paralell, hier scheint es wirklich konkreter zu werden, kam auch die Tage im Radio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (7. Juni 2022)

Wer sich zum Vorhaben auf dem Venusberg auf dem Laufenden halten will, sollte unsere Fb-Seite abonnieren. Hier informieren wir über den aktuellen Projektstand. https://m.facebook.com/IG.BonnMTB/


----------



## trialelmi (7. Juni 2022)

HairyBallz schrieb:


> Nein, das hat nichts mit der Petition zu tun soweit ich weiss. Hier ging es um eine atraktive/legale alternative fürs 7G, oder Umgebung.
> 
> Das mit dem Venusberg lief paralell, hier scheint es wirklich konkreter zu werden, kam auch die Tage im Radio


Ah, danke gut zu wissen.


----------



## sun909 (7. Juni 2022)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Wer sich zum Vorhaben auf dem Venusberg auf dem Laufenden halten will, sollte unsere Fb-Seite abonnieren. Hier informieren wir über den aktuellen Projektstand. https://m.facebook.com/IG.BonnMTB/


Wünsche euch viel Erfolg!
Grüsse


----------

